# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  this is sick

## RATM

I am not a big fan of his, but daymn, i cant imagine Coleman looking better than this....

http://www.flexonline.com/news/52

thats just crazy.

----------


## NoobJuice

He is huge, but what the hell is wrong with his abs?

----------


## goodtobeapimp

You might be Ronnie Coleman if......................your waist is wider then everyone else's shoulders....

----------


## bigordie

are you guys serious???? In that picture he is exhaling and his abs are not flexed, come on now, 6x mr olympia...and you still got jokes to make on him...

----------


## FCECC2

i bet a bottle of test e that he will get the title a 7th time

----------


## builtthekid

**** that guys huge I bet thats good gh and test no what i mean.

----------


## Hypertrophy

I think it is just a matter of time before those guys start falling over dead. Within the next five years (if the abuse of drugs conitnue) i bet someone will die on stage!!

----------


## diesel21

how is that impressive? who ever takes the most drugs wins? i love bodybuilding and all, but what happened to being cut and lean... hes huge but is still a big mess!

----------


## cokdiesl

he's the man he gives ppl what they want tosee..it's the path he has chosen no want wants to see 200lb rounded muscles they want mass monsters that take their genetics to the limit...all the drugs in the world wouldnt make you look like ronnie coleman but his genetics enable him to take what he takes and get sooo friggin huge he gets my respect for that

----------


## DEVLDOG

> **** that guys huge I bet thats good gh and test no what i mean.


if that were the case there would be alot more people as big as him walking around...i think it has more to do with genetics then drugs...yes he does use gear but so does eveyone else...can you feel me here...he is just a genetic freak...strong as hell too...only the ignorant would say he got that big soley on the amount af AAS he uses...please,we all know better then that

----------


## Juggernaut

He is for sure one big Mofo but I think his waist is too big..........not much of a taper at all.....not saying anything bad about the guy just the waist line doesn't look right to me.

----------


## Russ616

> I am not a big fan of his, but daymn, i cant imagine Coleman looking better than this....
> 
> http://www.flexonline.com/news/52
> 
> thats just crazy.


Best bb in the world...

----------


## Russ616

> I am not a big fan of his, but daymn, i cant imagine Coleman looking better than this....
> 
> http://www.flexonline.com/news/52
> 
> thats just crazy.


Best bb in the world...

----------


## Russ616

> I am not a big fan of his, but daymn, i cant imagine Coleman looking better than this....
> 
> http://www.flexonline.com/news/52
> 
> thats just crazy.


Best bb in the world...

----------


## LookinToGrow

Size seems to win with the pros

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

inhuman...thats all i gotta say

----------


## slizzut

> He is for sure one big Mofo but I think his waist is too big..........not much of a taper at all.....not saying anything bad about the guy just the waist line doesn't look right to me.



The guy has an amazing taper, it just doesn't look great from that angle. His lats are so big its obscene.

----------


## nickrizz

look at that guy watching him on the stairmaster haahaha.

----------


## Latimus

i also wonder about age of death for these people...does anyone know of any pros who have died young...i know arnold had a heart attack...but hes still going strong at 56 or whatever...

the amount of abuse is higher with someone like ronnie...is he doomed to a very early grave

----------


## RATM

> i also wonder about age of death for these people...does anyone know of any pros who have died young...i know arnold had a heart attack...but hes still going strong at 56 or whatever...
> 
> the amount of abuse is higher with someone like ronnie...is he doomed to a very early grave


I know that Benaziza and Muntzer (sp?) both died at an early age. If I remember correctly, their deaths were attributed to diuretics of some sort or it might have been T3 even, although i dont know if thats quite accurate. Look at Alzado. Even if his brain tumor was proved to be caused 100% by his AAS use, (which I highly doubt), I am sure that the amount that Coleman or any top pro uses makes his use seem like high schoolers toying with a dbol only cycle. I agree, it will be interesting to see the health ramifications of those like coleman, cutler, ruhl, james, et. al, in 15 or so years.

----------


## houseofpain

> He is huge, but what the hell is wrong with his abs?


bro i would say that its an organ bloat, he is so big and has taken such an incredible amount of juice that his organs have expanded.

----------


## nsa

I wonder how high his BP is.

----------


## houseofpain

> how is that impressive? who ever takes the most drugs wins? i love bodybuilding and all, but what happened to being cut and lean... hes huge but is still a big mess!


think about what you are saying here bro, whoever takes the most drugs wins, what kind of sh!t is that? if this were true EVERYBODY would be as big as BIG RON. Granted he has taken a piss load of juice and they all do, but have you ever seen any of his workout videos? he is one of the most amazing strength athletes i have ever seen, simply amazing. Lets not forget about his INCREDIBLE genetics, he utalizes his gifted genetics in his favor. we have all seen a novice come in the gym and in a few months they have incredible gains and they are all natural, they also have good genetics. long story short, he is VERY FUKKING impressive. it gets to me how someone can say such a thing, if drugs were the key than "PEE WEE HERMAN" could win the MR. O in a few years, i think not. MR. COLEMAN keep up the good work brotha. peace, HOP.

----------


## Latimus

look at him..no one can beat that....hes a monster....

----------


## 50%Natural

geez, that guy is so gonna die in the next 15 years...no way he can sustain that much mass on his heart nor come off the drugs he is on without serious consiquences

----------


## soso & soso

well, he is huge and impressive, and also strong .. all that plus more than 20 years hitting many differnt gyms made coleman.. coleman!  :EEK!:  

some people have eceptional strength ..i.e a friend of mine is very strong and he usually surprises us when he WARMS UP using 2 plates on each side of the bar, however, he does not look like a pro bodybuilder.. and that all natural ...he doesn't use drugs.. the story is that he has a strong ****ing pecs 

P.s . he lefts five plates on each side at his peak .. and stell all natural .. guys whom started hitting the gym with him still under 3 plates on each side of the bar.

----------


## samax64

He is hugh but the abs do look a little off but hell that could be the pic angle but like the other have said you need to work at getting that big and cut

----------


## Cuttup

He's just a beast, there's no denial. 6 time MR Olympia,..he's the man.

----------


## KISSMIBUT

A Lot Of People Have The Misconception That Steroids Alone And The Abundance Of Them Is What Make One Excessively Huge. That Is Only One Aspect. There Are Some That Take Steroids, Exercise Just A Little Bit, Grow A Little Bit, And Lose Their Gains AND BEFORE RECOVERING FROM THE CYCLE GO BACK ON ROIDS AGAIN. Hard Work Is The Only Thing That Separates The Great Bodybuilders, Form The Not So Great Bodybuilders.

----------


## anabolicwannabe

it's amazing how you dug up the thread just to repeat what some of the people have already said up there.

----------


## Ryan2g

Natural my azz!

----------


## angelxterminator

stop bumping old threads  :LOL:

----------


## sherpa27

****

----------


## Psychotron

> if that were the case there would be alot more people as big as him walking around...i think it has more to do with genetics then drugs...yes he does use gear but so does eveyone else...can you feel me here...he is just a genetic freak...strong as hell too...only the ignorant would say he got that big soley on the amount af AAS he uses...please,we all know better then that


thats false. if his genetics were great he would never even come close to that size. I dont care what your genetics are, you wont ever acheive that size. the point of steroids is to overcome your genetics. the hardwork in the gym combined with correct cycles is what makes you a monster. 

genetics play a role in natural competitors.

----------


## runko

just sick bra's

----------


## S.P.G

he looks ureal in that pic,,

----------


## nsa

Genetics are the limiting factor at the top level of pro BB'ing. Everyone at that level is on a ridiculous amount of gear, genetics are what determines who's the biggest and best. Symmetry and shape is something that steroids can't change.

----------


## nsa

> how is that impressive? who ever takes the most drugs wins? i love bodybuilding and all, but what happened to being cut and lean... hes huge but is still a big mess!



What to do deem as being cut and lean? Because in that picture he is more cut and lean than any of us.

Maybe you mean aesthetic or slender...

----------


## SooJuiced

id rather live long and get laid than look like that... he wont live much longer....  :What?:

----------


## collar

he looks geat 
he may take alot of drugs or whateva 
but u still have to work very hard to get like that 

good luck to him 
looks great

----------


## Anibal5

If someone (e.g. paparazzi) took photos of you all the time, everywhere and from all angles ... I dont imagine you will look glorious "all the time".

It's always easy to get a "bad" "unaesthetic" photo and bag it. Thats hard for sure. A real challange might be to get a photo of him while he is looking his very best and stand them next to the other Pros' at their very best and it may be clearer than mud why he will only lose the throne if he chooses to (i.e. enters in bad condition), or maybe it wont, opinions are like that.

----------


## OoDee

> If someone (e.g. paparazzi) took photos of you all the time, everywhere and from all angles ... I dont imagine you will look glorious "all the time"


True. Then again, almost all of the recent pictures of Ronnie Coleman (let's say from the past few years) look just bad at their best. I always thought his midsection was probably only mediocre. Other than that he ruined whatever aesthetics he had by just striving for the size. The spirit of the bodybuilding has it's priorities completely twisted. Freak shows are not cool... but the americans seem to like it. Which is a shame.

OoDee

----------


## diesel21

to each their own...
i love walking science projects

----------


## SprinterOne

I still thinks he looks much better at the 220-230 range, he was a freak of nature. But hey, I am not going to knock the guy for achieving his goals, just because his goals aren't the same as mine.

----------


## anabolicwannabe

> I still thinks he looks much better at the 220-230 range, he was a freak of nature. But hey, I am not going to knock the guy for achieving his goals, just because his goals aren't the same as mine.


precisely.

----------


## C_Bino

He is impressive for sure. But I still thank the Flex Wheeler is the best. Much more appealing and aesthetic. But yes Ronnie wins for size, no one can match that...

Ne one know some of his stats? Bench, squat etc...?

----------


## Pump_30

IMO I'll take the Lee Haney era of bodybuilding and all the guys who represented the middle and late 80's.....

----------


## beefjr22

My God

----------


## johnsomebody

Here's the backside version of the first one.
Hardly even looks human to me.

----------


## OoDee

And that's good... why?

OoDee

----------


## RussianVodka

Ronnie is the best bb in the world...

----------


## johnsomebody

> And that's good... why?
> 
> OoDee


If you're refering to my "hardly even looks human to me" post, I didn't mean it as a compliment. Coleman looks more like a cow or something to me than a human being. Too freaky.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

> I know that Benaziza and Muntzer (sp?) both died at an early age. If I remember correctly, their deaths were attributed to diuretics of some sort or it might have been T3 even, although i dont know if thats quite accurate. Look at Alzado. Even if his brain tumor was proved to be caused 100% by his AAS use, (which I highly doubt), I am sure that the amount that Coleman or any top pro uses makes his use seem like high schoolers toying with a dbol only cycle. I agree, it will be interesting to see the health ramifications of those like coleman, cutler, ruhl, james, et. al, in 15 or so years.


I think you meant Menzter, he and his brother both died in their late forties. Mike of a heart attack, Ray of kidney failure 2 days after mike. But they werent incredibaly heavy users. Those guys retired in the early 80's.
Arnold did have a valve replacement, but surpirsingly also a triple bypass! I had no idea about the bipass til recently. The valve thing most likely wasnt the juice unless he used GH, which i don't think they did in his competetive days, but perhaps in his movies which he had in the 90's when GH was just getting popular. The bipass however may have been AAS realated cuz androgens can cause clogging of arteries eventually. Europeans also run higher doses than U.S. guys, generally.
Recently Mike Matarazzo went in for a quadrouple bipass and he's like 39.
However, he did say that there was a five year period where he was eating 5 lbs of beef a day to bulk up. Personally i don't like to condemn beef or AAS for clogged arteries, but when takin in these extremes, sure, iether one could have. But as far as beef and juice goes, i think you can eat a couple lbs of beef a day and be ok, and run 1 cycle a year and be ok.

As far as ronnie goes,I heard one guy here say genetics don't matter. This statement is ridiculous.
Ronnie colman and all the pros are pros becuase of 5 things:
1. Perfect genetics
2. perfect training
3. Perfect diet
4.Perfect drugs
5.Perfect luck(i'll explain this )
You miss any of these five and you are automatically playing in a different league..the amatures.
This is not to say that you can't become one huge fvcker on just the last 4, but not PRO material. These guys have all the perfect things to make it. There are MANY that don't make it. Guys who's bodies can't handle the drugs. Guys who's training regimens arent working for THEIR body type. guys who get injured. Guys with crappy drug connections. Guys with great drug connections but crappy drug regimens.

The whole luck thing has to do with injuries. In any sport, it can make you or break you. With fast growing muscles, muscle tears are likley, if you never have one at 285 of ripped muscle, consider yorself lucky.
JMO

----------


## SDEWS

for some reason i love his abs, the gap in between appeals to me.
its ****in sick.

----------


## SinCityMan

> id rather live long and get laid than look like that... he wont live much longer....


Ohh SOOO True!

----------


## doghunter

also u guys are acting like he was ever small i was told his arms were already over twentys when he got started there are some big people on this planet

----------


## 100m champ

[QUOTE=NoobJuice]He is huge, but what the hell is wrong with his abs?[/QUOTE

GH GUT!  :LOL:

----------


## BobShocker

> IMO I'll take the Lee Haney era of bodybuilding and all the guys who represented the middle and late 80's.....


It's crazy - Haney looks like a natural bb'er next to Coleman . . . lol . . . !

----------


## BobShocker

That BSN stack must really work!

----------


## nalbano34

that is one big freak right there......amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tod682

you can definately see the effect of growth hormone in his face

-

----------


## weightshead

> i also wonder about age of death for these people...does anyone know of any pros who have died young...i know arnold had a heart attack...but hes still going strong at 56 or whatever...
> 
> the amount of abuse is higher with someone like ronnie...is he doomed to a very early grave


In 1997 Schwarzennegger underwent open heart surgery to replace an aortic valve, as a result of a *birth defect* (he was born with a *bicuspid aortic valve*; normally a person's heart has *tricuspid valves*).

Incidently in 1999, Schwarzenegger sued Dr. Willi Heepe, a German doctor who publicly predicted an early death for the bodybuilder based on a link between steroid use and later heart problems. Because the doctor had never examined him personally, Schwarzenegger collected a DM 20,000 ($12,000 USD) libel judgment against him in a German court. In 1999 Schwarzenegger also sued and settled with Globe Magazine which had made similar predictions about the bodybuilder's future health.

----------


## BOBBY D

> IMO I'll take the Lee Haney era of bodybuilding and all the guys who represented the middle and late 80's.....


im w/ u on this 1. now that looks like a bodybuilder, not a "body freaker". im sorry guys, but the whole ronnie thing is getting a little dry. the guy is huge no doubt about that, but he is also a proportionate mess. i mean his abs r f**ked up. imo, i dont tnink that he is the most impressive (proportionate wise). its time for somebody new. jmo

----------


## Diezed

coleman has great genetics, gh, slin and multiple grams of test but what u all didnt mention is that this man busts his ass in the gym every workout(have u seen his video. every set hes busting his balls. U gotta respect that. stop hating the man.

----------


## Big_Flex

Bumping old threads,..... but yeah, Ronnie works out like a beast.

----------


## billybob13

love ronnie!!!!!!!!! He looked his best in 1998-2000

----------


## SVTMuscle*

best in 2003 if you ask me

----------


## LETSGETNASTYYATES

Peeps that GH gut !!!

If im not mistaken that was in 2003 when people started catching up in size (if thats possible). So he came into the Olympia at 296 shredded, so obviously conditioning wasnt spot on. 

I liked the look though.

----------


## usamm

Victor Martinez for president.

----------

